# Dave Scadden pontoon boat



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I am sellin my Dave Scadden pontoon boat because I do not have time to use it. I am a big guy and this pontoon boat worked great even for someone of my size. No leaks, no tears, no issues at all. Comes with a set of oars and also has 2 side bags that hold everything you need for a great day of fishing. This pontoon boat is not very heavy at all. I have carried it fully assembled for half a mile to the water before with no issues. It really is a great alternative to a float tube. 
Asking $200 or trade for firearm/hunting equipment/archery equipment. Let me know what you have. 
Text is the best way to reach me @ 801-819-1396


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

SOLD


----------

